# supermarkt



## friedrich (10. Jan 2005)

Hallo.
Bin ein wenig verzweifelt. Als absoluter Anfänger und leider relativ faulen Studenten, bitte ich euch mir bei diesem Beispiel zu helfen. Besser noch es zu lösen.
Danke

Aufgabe :
Schreiben Sie ein Programm zur Simulation einer Warteschlange f¨ur Kassen im Supermarkt.
Es gibt die folgenden Typen: Kunde, Kasse, Artikel, Supermarkt. Ein Kunde kauft
Artikel und geht damit an die Kasse. Jeder Artikel hat einen Preis. An der Kasse wird der
Gesamtbetrag der Rechnung des Kunden berechnet. Ein Supermarkt hat n Kassen (Anzahl
Kassen unterschiedlich je nach Supermarkt) und jede dieser Kassen hat eine Warteschlange.
Der Kunde soll sich jeweils an der k¨urzesten Schlange anstellen. Im Kundenobjekt
soll nach dem Kassenbesuch die Nummer der Kasse und der Gesamtbetrag der Artikel des
Kunden gespeichert sein. Da der Kunde beliebig viele Artikel kaufen kann, sollen die Artikel
durch einen ADT Liste abgebildet werden. Da dieWarteschlange an der Kasse beliebig
lang werden kann, soll die Warteschlange durch einen ADT Schlange (Queue) abgebildet
werden. Das Supermarktobjekt soll Statistiken ¨uber den Durchsatz an Kunden pro Kasse
und den Umsatz pro Kasse mitschreiben und am Ende des Programms ausgeben. Schreiben
Sie auch ein geeignetes Hauptprogramm zum Testen der Simulation.[/list]


----------



## The_S (10. Jan 2005)

Hier werden keine Hausaufgaben gemacht


----------



## Sky (10. Jan 2005)

Neben der Tatsache, dass wir kein Hausaufgabenforum sind: Was ist denn dein konkretes Problem, dass Du nicht im Stande bist, diese Aufgabe zu lösen???


----------



## The_S (10. Jan 2005)

Hmmm, ...

wie wäre es mit Faulheit?


----------



## DP (10. Jan 2005)

das sind mir die richtigen studenten.

solche spezies ist die, die dann am lautesten schreit, wenn es um studiengebühren geht...


----------



## friedrich (10. Jan 2005)

Mein Gott. Na dann nicht. 
Muss mich nur ein wenig rechtfertigen. 
Man muss halt manchmal Prioritäten bezüglich der Fächer machen die man absolviert. Dabei ist die Programmierung ein wenig untergegangen. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 
Die Studiengebühren sind tatsächlich nicht meine Sache. (No na net)
Es kommt halt darauf an aus welchen Blickwinkel man das ganze betrachtet. Eine gewisse Umverteilungsfunktion hätte der ganzen Sache nicht geschadet.
Die versprochene Wirkung läßt auch noch auf sich warten (Platzgarantie, Sanierungen,...)

Nochmals danke,
F


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (10. Jan 2005)

welch eine dreistigkeit, ich glaubs nicht


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (10. Jan 2005)

verschoben in "Aufgaben und Gesuche"


----------



## friedrich (10. Jan 2005)

Möchte mich nun auf diesen Weg herzlichst entschuldigen. Wollte das Forum nicht benützen um mich auf die faule Haut zu legen. Bin halt ein wenig im Terminstress. Sorry.


----------



## DP (10. Jan 2005)

das sieht dann schon anders aus. trotzdem haste hier wohl bei den meisten durch deine aussage _"...und leider relativ faulen Studenten..."_ komplett verschissen.

also wirste dich wohl mit einem neuen namen anmelden und deine frage erneut, wohlformuliert, stellen


----------



## friedrich (10. Jan 2005)

Stimmt. Wenn ich meinen Eintrag jetzt selber lese, würde ich darauf wahrscheinlich nicht anders reagieren als die Anderen.


----------



## stev.glasow (10. Jan 2005)

???:L  Ich setzt dann auch mal Prioritäten: *Thema geschlossen*


----------

